# Thanksgiving in the Woods 2017



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry I am late posting this. Been lots going on. But here we go. We always try and have a family RV trip for Thanksgiving week. This year was at DeSoto State Park near Ft Payne Alabama. There were 7 RVs of us there this year. We had such a good time,we reserved sites there for next year before we left.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What a great post and great pictures. I remember your last year report. That all looks so good. Thanks Paymaster.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic. I'm gonna need you to adopt me at some point.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, looks great as usual, sure it tasted even better


----------

